# Paypal, Ebay & Google Payments



## Horus

Hi

I hope we recovered from the tight trunks photo of me at Sharks Bay it was deleted at my request 

I hope you can help, when I am moving to Egypt are Ebay and Paypal Accounts accepted or Google Payments?

Also how do I go about setting up an Egyptian Bank Account?

I don't want to use HSBC as I have had issues with them

Thanks so much


----------



## MensEtManus

Braclays... CitiBank... Credit Agricole... SG, etc. 

There are tons of multinational banks. You walk up to them and register. They need Passport/ID and a few signatures. 

Not sure what your concerns are regarding ebay or google payments accounts working in Egypt - they are online services. So location should not be a factor. 

I mean, I used paypal to pay for several things I purchase online. My paypal account is linked to my checking account. I live in Egypt. 

On the other hand, if your question is with regards to the popularity of paypal and other online payment services in Egypt. I guess I would say it is quite low.


----------



## Horus

MensEtManus said:


> Braclays... CitiBank... Credit Agricole... SG, etc.
> 
> There are tons of multinational banks. You walk up to them and register. They need Passport/ID and a few signatures.
> 
> Not sure what your concerns are regarding ebay or google payments accounts working in Egypt - they are online services. So location should not be a factor.
> 
> I mean, I used paypal to pay for several things I purchase online. My paypal account is linked to my checking account. I live in Egypt.
> 
> On the other hand, if your question is with regards to the popularity of paypal and other online payment services in Egypt. I guess I would say it is quite low.


Thanks; I was just wondering as I have a friend in Pakistan, complete different country but I was perplexed if Ebay and Paypal can be registered in Egypt.

I have no intention of using Barclays as I am already with them and I am going to be one of those 110K people in the UK who get's up goes to work and simply goes "missing" cutting all ties with family they have no idea :spit:


----------



## Lanason

Horus said:


> Hi
> 
> I hope we recovered from the tight trunks photo of me at Sharks Bay it was deleted at my request
> 
> I hope you can help, when I am moving to Egypt are Ebay and Paypal Accounts accepted or Google Payments?
> 
> Also how do I go about setting up an Egyptian Bank Account?
> 
> I don't want to use HSBC as I have had issues with them
> 
> Thanks so much


if you pay from a UK account then no probs - 
DELIVERY to Egypt is another thing - I've never seen a postman so getting here is difficult - my advice deliver to UK then collect next time you are home.

I set up an Egyptian account no probs.:clap2:


----------



## Horus

Lanason said:


> if you pay from a UK account then no probs -
> DELIVERY to Egypt is another thing - I've never seen a postman so getting here is difficult - my advice deliver to UK then collect next time you are home.
> 
> I set up an Egyptian account no probs.:clap2:


Once I leave there is no chance of return to the UK - ever, full stop it would not be possible and it would never happen complete clean break for me forever I have been planning my disappearance for a long time now nobody has any idea :boxing:


----------



## NZCowboy

Does it matter, there are always ways to work around these things, the use of proxy's etc. 
You may have to notify paypal, ebay etc that you will be operating your accounts from Egypt, before you leave the UK, as I had my Netteller account blocked when I tried to access it from Egypt, for security reasons alot of these accounts can only be accessed from the country you register the account in unless you notify them and list other countries you wish to use the account in.


----------



## Horus

Thanks for the heads up, I will do that it probably saved me lots of trouble that you told me!


----------



## NZCowboy

Horus said:


> Once I leave there is no chance of return to the UK - ever, full stop it would not be possible and it would never happen complete clean break for me forever I have been planning my disappearance for a long time now nobody has any idea :boxing:



But you just posted pictures of yourself on another thread ....


----------



## Horus

NZCowboy said:


> But you just posted pictures of yourself on another thread ....


They were deleted at my request not in so much that they would leave a trail where I am but a trail of vomit as my trunks were a bit tight 

I'm kinda scared though it was an Egyptian man who noticed


----------



## starchief

If your bank account is in Egypt, you won't be able to use PayPal. The site isn't blocked in Egypt but the company won't accept banks in certain countries, one of them being Egypt. Doesn't matter if it's a multi-national or not, it's where your account/residence is that matters.

Not too sure about Google Payments. Try seeing if you can change your address (don't actually do it, just go to the page). In PayPal, there's a pull-down list of countries, of which Egypt is not one. Maybe the same in Google?

Edit to add: here's the country list for PayPal https://www.paypal.com/worldwide/ Just looked up Google Checkout - nope, not in Egypt.

I believe Moneybookers or Moneygram is the alternative.


----------



## Sam

starchief said:


> If your bank account is in Egypt, you won't be able to use PayPal. The site isn't blocked in Egypt but the company won't accept banks in certain countries, one of them being Egypt. Doesn't matter if it's a multi-national or not, it's where your account/residence is that matters.
> 
> Not too sure about Google Payments. Try seeing if you can change your address (don't actually do it, just go to the page). In PayPal, there's a pull-down list of countries, of which Egypt is not one. Maybe the same in Google?
> 
> Edit to add: here's the country list for PayPal https://www.paypal.com/worldwide/ Just looked up Google Checkout - nope, not in Egypt.
> 
> I believe Moneybookers or Moneygram is the alternative.


I have an Egyptian friend who does online trading and uses Paypal, and his bank account is of course an Egyptian one. So you can use Paypal in Egypt. Can find out how if needed.


----------



## Horus

starchief said:


> If your bank account is in Egypt, you won't be able to use PayPal. The site isn't blocked in Egypt but the company won't accept banks in certain countries, one of them being Egypt. Doesn't matter if it's a multi-national or not, it's where your account/residence is that matters.
> 
> Not too sure about Google Payments. Try seeing if you can change your address (don't actually do it, just go to the page). In PayPal, there's a pull-down list of countries, of which Egypt is not one. Maybe the same in Google?
> 
> Edit to add: here's the country list for PayPal https://www.paypal.com/worldwide/ Just looked up Google Checkout - nope, not in Egypt.
> 
> I believe Moneybookers or Moneygram is the alternative.


Hi

Thanks so much for taking the effort to look into this.

I also found out from several sources that using Egyptian mail is rather problematic and my customers might not receive goods in the UK from Egypt.

DHL works out expensive so what I need to do is prepare the packets and have a company bulk mail them to the UK in one shipment and then they will mail them from there.

No idea of cost yet, it means I have to send packets once per week rather than daily so 7 day delay to my customers


----------



## faima

No, you can not use PayPal from Egypt. They limited my account, and blocked my money as I was so silly to log in from Egypt Unfortunately, if you have now moved permanently to Egypt, you will not be able to use PayPal. PayPal is country specific and they have not yet expanded out services to support Egypt.


----------



## Horus

faima said:


> No, you can not use PayPal from Egypt. They limited my account, and blocked my money as I was so silly to log in from Egypt Unfortunately, if you have now moved permanently to Egypt, you will not be able to use PayPal. PayPal is country specific and they have not yet expanded out services to support Egypt.


Upon further investigation the only system that will work in Egypt is "Alert Pay"

For my business however I have sent up Barclay's Merchant Service in the UK so I can process visa cards but the process has been long winded and is linked to my business account.

It's something you would either need to set up in the UK prior to leaving (and also have incorporated into your website) or something that can be set up by Barclays in Egypt.

The only other option is "Sage Pay" again you can only use this if you have a business and that can be incorporated into a word press website using magento software "gold cart"

Hope that research (which took me ages) helps someone :boxing:


----------



## SHendra

I couldn't use Paypal or Google. They locked the accounts on me! But then did a test by trying to set up accounts via my husband who is Egyptian with his Egyptian bank and found same that it could not do.

I managed to use Amazon for somethings. And also told Cashu works here! (But not tried that personally. Been told you can by Cashu cards also in some shops) [_been unable to post the url.. _]

As for Banks I to would avoid Barclays. They gave me such a headache and wasted nearly 2 weeks of my time! Tried to open an account when I moved here. They were convinced the guy I brought my appartment from was my husband. I had to track that guy down to prove he is not and so on forth. For Barclay's to then say no to me opening an account as I don't have a 'big enough' income for them! In doing some research I found for most banks here they require a larger income from foreigners who open accounts than Egyptians. This was a few years ago so It may not be the case anymore and so on. I never got luck in opening an account so stuck with my UK one!


----------



## Horus

Google Payments WILL lock the account and if there is any money in the account they will refund it to the customers and you will be unable to access your account.

Could you at least able to access your paypal in Egypt or did it lock you out while in Egypt as I intend to keep it tied to my UK bank

Whilst Barclays in Egypt are a subsidiary of the one in the UK I am getting Barclays here to draft me a letter of reference


----------



## faima

Horus said:


> Google Payments WILL lock the account and if there is any money in the account they will refund it to the customers and you will be unable to access your account.
> 
> Could you at least able to access your paypal in Egypt or did it lock you out while in Egypt as I intend to keep it tied to my UK bank
> 
> Whilst Barclays in Egypt are a subsidiary of the one in the UK I am getting Barclays here to draft me a letter of reference


You can access your Paypal account from Egypt, and even you can make payments, but after some while they will limit your account for shure, and will ask you to send them proofs that you are the owner of the account, and you are living in UK, where the account is registered. Otherwise they will close your account, and will allow you to get your money after 180 days (if there is no bad issues). Better send them a mail with your situation (using "contact us" on the bottom of every paypal page) and they will replay in 1-2 days.


----------



## SHendra

Getting a reference is a good idea. 

I got locked out of my paypal account here in Egypt. And mine was attached to my uk(Abbey) bank. However I didn't go out my way to find out if I could unlock etc since I was just using is for something non important/casual. And when it happend also to Google I assumed it was just a 'Egypt' thing (As in I just accepted it!).

Wasn't for me to run some business etc. So I never made it an important thing for me to solve. I never heard of anyone able to have these accounts in this country.


----------



## Horus

faima said:


> You can access your Paypal account from Egypt, and even you can make payments, but after some while they will limit your account for shure, and will ask you to send them proofs that you are the owner of the account, and you are living in UK, where the account is registered. Otherwise they will close your account, and will allow you to get your money after 180 days (if there is no bad issues). Better send them a mail with your situation (using "contact us" on the bottom of every paypal page) and they will replay in 1-2 days.


THANKS you probably just saved me LOADS of hassle and grief :clap2:

I will get it sorted before I go


----------



## Horus

*UPDATE*

I phoned paypal and they said to me after a while when I am in Egypt paypal security will detect I am using an IP address I don't normally use and it will ask me to reconfirm all of my security information and change my password.

Provided that I do this - and keep a .com address (and not a .eg) email address ie [email protected] I can use it for an unlimited time - provided that I can still show I am UK resident and have my UK address and UK bank account

I asked them if I need to phone before I go and they said no just ensure all my account details are up to date and they might ask me about recent transactions to show I am the account holder 

I might just try a proxy server here in the UK and see what the system triggers up and let you guys know...

Good thing I am not burning and bridges in the UK


----------



## samertalat

HOURS .
I had a payola and Ebay account and closed them since they are the biggest thieves in the world. 
When I was making over $15000.00 a week income to payola they stopped my account so many times so do Ebay where i had a store and had my own website (Bestbuy4cash.com) .
They always wanted to wait and investigate where i was a customer for over 25 years and suddenly there rules changed .
So i just dumped them and they did a hold for 6 months on my $9000.00 they owed me and then payed it and Ebay had to refund me money and they never did i wrote them so many time where there head quarters are in Dublin but waist of time.
So i do not suggest for anyone to deal with both crooks.
Wiat after you move to Egypt you will face more problems with them, I had a friend with a big business in cairo where he changes his account under deferent names cause they give him a hard time with money , Listing is ok but once it comes to collect big amounts of money he waits for months till he gets it , They say our security department is investigating ball bla bla,
Google Ebay and Paypal under eabys sux or paypal sux and read so many cases and court and so many real bad things about them .
Just wanted you to know.
Samer


----------



## Horus

samertalat said:


> HOURS .
> I had a payola and Ebay account and closed them since they are the biggest thieves in the world.
> When I was making over $15000.00 a week income to payola they stopped my account so many times so do Ebay where i had a store and had my own website (Bestbuy4cash.com) .
> They always wanted to wait and investigate where i was a customer for over 25 years and suddenly there rules changed .
> So i just dumped them and they did a hold for 6 months on my $9000.00 they owed me and then payed it and Ebay had to refund me money and they never did i wrote them so many time where there head quarters are in Dublin but waist of time.
> So i do not suggest for anyone to deal with both crooks.
> Wiat after you move to Egypt you will face more problems with them, I had a friend with a big business in cairo where he changes his account under deferent names cause they give him a hard time with money , Listing is ok but once it comes to collect big amounts of money he waits for months till he gets it , They say our security department is investigating ball bla bla,
> Google Ebay and Paypal under eabys sux or paypal sux and read so many cases and court and so many real bad things about them .
> Just wanted you to know.
> Samer


Well we will have to see what happens, I have a dedicated business account manager with barclays to run by business account and hopefully I will not have issues with merchant services.

As for Paypal it's going to a UK account I will have to cross that bridge when I come to it; I anticipate I will split with my wife on good terms she is not the type to be bitter and we do love each other  and can hopefully get my statements and things here in the UK I might miss her that much I just come back to the UK but I doubt it we have never had a day apart so it will be very hard. I suppose she can log in from the UK and pretend to be me I trust her that way

I will keep you guys posted about paypal and also try and get details about merchant services visa card; I have a UK to UK agent who can try and manage things should there be problems.

Ebay I am not bothered about


----------



## Horus

samertalat said:


> Thats what happens when a Black guy runs the USA




After reading that I can't say I would want to meet; thanks for the offer that rant is even too shocking for me and that says something

I think you are moving to the wrong continent; it's Africa and Egypt is the land of scams

Does not matter if you are black, jew, muslim, white or an alien with green antenna there are scammer's everywhere


----------



## mamasue

Samer[/quote]


Samer I'm so disappointed to read your rant!!
I live in Atlanta Georgia. My bank manager is black, my lawyer is black, and my doctor is a Pakistani muslim.... I chose them on their credentials.
Every one of them is honest and hard working, and totally have my interests at heart.
Your post should be deleted..... totally racist and rude... you should be ashamed of yourself....
You've totally lost any credibility in my eyes!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> After reading that I can't say I would want to meet; thanks for the offer that rant is even too shocking for me and that says something
> 
> I think you are moving to the wrong continent; it's Africa and Egypt is the land of scams
> 
> Does not matter if you are black, jew, muslim, white or an alien with green antenna there are scammer's everywhere




:clap2: well said.


----------



## DeadGuy

Well I feel a bit embarrassed trying to correct a person that's old enough to be one of my parents..........But anyway........

People do not choose their skin color, weight, height, shape, IQ level, you name it......

On the other hand, people do choose how to ACT, how to make their living, how to treat others, how to see others etc.!

Today I'm judging someone.........Tomorrow someone WILL judge me.......

Gosh I just love Arabs!


----------



## samertalat

mamasue said:


> Samer



Samer I'm so disappointed to read your rant!!
I live in Atlanta Georgia. My bank manager is black, my lawyer is black, and my doctor is a Pakistani muslim.... I chose them on their credentials.
Every one of them is honest and hard working, and totally have my interests at heart.
Your post should be deleted..... totally racist and rude... you should be ashamed of yourself....
You've totally lost any credibility in my eyes![/QUOTE]

I lived in Atlanta and Rome georgia back in 1965 . So please don't tell me what , I have my own thoughts and you can deal with Blacks but as a free American person i would not . Each one has his own and its a free country and free world to say what ever you want . Please don't tell me what racism is . I just refuse dealing with blacks END of it.


----------



## samertalat

DeadGuy said:


> Well I feel a bit embarrassed trying to correct a person that's old enough to be one of my parents..........But anyway........
> 
> People do not choose their skin color, weight, height, shape, IQ level, you name it......
> 
> On the other hand, people do choose how to ACT, how to make their living, how to treat others, how to see others etc.!
> 
> Today I'm judging someone.........Tomorrow someone WILL judge me.......
> 
> Gosh I just love Arabs!


I love Arabs too and my cousin is married to a black guy from the Sa3id . so people try to judge me for what I think , I am free to deal with who ever i want . I am and Arab ,American and if some of you had the bad experience that i had and been scammed so many times then you do the same.
Have nothing against Blacks but refuse to deal with them.....
Salam


----------



## Horus

Count me out of this thread


----------



## samertalat

Horus said:


> Count me out of this thread


Well Hours I do not live in a communism country . I am free to think and to say what i think . I am a free person so who ever likes it good and who doesn't like it good too.
If who ever lives in Atlanta Georgia , she can love them but i don't .And I have my own opinions , Wait and see when she gets screwed by one , She thinks that they really love her.
Good Luck.
Still I can say what ever I thunk , If they want they can delete it but hey it is all truth . As I said once every one is racism so she is not an English Angel and she is not an American either.So Hush .


----------



## Horus

If you fill your life with hate and resentment it is like filling your life with poison.

Sure you had a bad experience, let go, park it and move on


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes we are all free to have our thoughts but I cannot think of any country where you can say what you like without their being consequences and you know you could never have said those things in America or the Uk without being pulled up by the race relations board., communism has nothing to do with it.... there is no freedom of speech here in Egypt.


----------

